# Gelber Stern im W-Lansymbol



## pedi (26. Dezember 2015)

hab heute mein läppi neu aufgesetzt, läuft alles, rennt alles, auch internet, trotzdem ist dieses gelbe sternchen im wlansymbol.
wie bekomme ich das weg?
danke


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Dezember 2015)

Ist das tatsächlich ein Stern oder eher so ein gelbes Dreieck? Wenn letzteres, dann stimmt irgendwas mit deiner WLAN Verbindung nicht.


----------



## pedi (26. Dezember 2015)

ist tatsächlich ein sternchen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (26. Dezember 2015)

So eins? http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Ot1fCHqKv...CyU/htm8xSFkgcQ/s1600/netzwerkysmbol-004b.jpg


----------



## pedi (26. Dezember 2015)

genau so schauts aus.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (27. Dezember 2015)

Wahrscheinlich versucht eine zweite Netzwerkverbindung ebenso eine aktive Verbindung herzustellen, was scheitert. Daher dann die anderen Symbole, da alle Verbindungen ein gemeinsames Symbol verwenden.


----------



## pedi (27. Dezember 2015)

und wie bekomme ich heraus, was da schief läuft?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. Dezember 2015)

Der Stern bedeutet, dass Windows dein WLAN grundsätzlich erkannt hat, aber vom Router keine Rückmeldung bekommt.
Wenn Windows keine Verbindung aufbauen kann und auf dem WLAN Symbol das Sternchen zeigt, dann bekommt es vom Router keine IP Adresse zugewiesen. Entweder wurde dann im Router die WLAN Verbindung des Rechners geblockt, es wurde der Windows-Dienst "Automatische WLAN Konfiguration" deaktiviert oder es wurden IP Einstellungen des Adapters oder des Routers verändert.

Da ist also irgendwo der Wurm drin. Steck mal den Router ein paar Minuten aus, damit der sich resettet. Vielleicht bringt das etwas.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (27. Dezember 2015)

Genau, steck mal den Router für ca. 5 min raus


----------



## pedi (27. Dezember 2015)

ich kanns ja mal versuchen, aber das internet funktioniert absolut problemlos.

hat nichts genützt.
aber wie gesagt, internet geht problemlos.
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## pedi (27. Dezember 2015)

erledigt.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi
Hilfreich wäre es wenn du uns aufklärst was es nun gewesen ist.
Ich hätte Dir dazu geraten die MAC Adresse im Router vom Läppie aufzunehmen.


----------

